# AAW Anyone?



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2020)

Who is doing the virtual symposium with AAW? Looks like almost 4,000 signed up.


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m one of the herd. Grabbing a quick meal and will be back on in 20 minutes. It is great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2020)

Great first demo by Glenn Lucas. Boy, does he make it look easy and he knows how to use the cameras to show the best angle. 

Our local club had him demo last month. He was supposed to be here in person in May, but obviously could not make it. That was a great event as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm working now but after I'm done today I'll be on it all weekend. @woodman6415 is signed up too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 10, 2020)

How do you get on?


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 10, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> How do you get on?




Go ahead......Google it dummy!! 

Here's the link for anyone else with the same question: https://www.woodturner.org/Woodturner/2020-Virtual-Symposium/2020-Virtual-Symposium---Homepage.aspx


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 10, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Go ahead......Google it dummy!!
> 
> Here's the link for anyone else with the same question: https://www.woodturner.org/Woodturner/2020-Virtual-Symposium/2020-Virtual-Symposium---Homepage.aspx



Just tried to get on but, unfortunately, Registration is Closed  Wish I had known about this as I would have loved to attend. Could have learned a lot!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2020)

Steve, assume then you are not an AAW member. Join, you can learn stuff all year. It’s a great organization.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 10, 2020)

I'd originally booked several vacation days to drive over to the Symposium with friends. When it was cancelled I went to work as usual and banked the time - so I could take off today to watch Glenn Lucas and Rudy Lopez give their demonstrations (plus Monday and Tuesday in case I need to practise what I've seen before I forget it.)

Lots of good stuff from both Glenn and Rudy today - looking forward to the next couple of days.

One thing I noticed today - I had a better seat than I've ever had at a real live symposium. (Not the same ambience, I admit - but nobody's head blocking my view is a definite plus!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah, this could become a trend.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2020)

I missed the whole day, I'll have to watch everything from today later on.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> I missed the whole day, I'll have to watch everything from today later on.


They are saying that the recordings will be available to registered attendees for 2 weeks after the event - not sure what happens then, they might become pay-per-view or something. Hope you are able to catch the weekend shows.


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes, as I understand that's the case. My experience with this (I've been taking a lot of Zoom classes since Covid has been going on) is that they are available for a couple weeks then you're out of luck.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 11, 2020)

I think they take them down because many of the demonstrators make a living doing demos and it would make that more difficult. Interesting to be moving from video to DVD and now digital. It would be nice to offer video attendance even once things get back to normal for those that can't attend in person. 
I was going to watch the live auction but it wasn't on. Maybe you had to register separately as a bidder?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2020)

Enjoyed Trent Bosch’s hollowing/surface prep demonstration today. I’ve seen it before but always learn something new. Looking forward to Cindy Drozda Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Enjoyed Trent Bosch’s hollowing/surface prep demonstration today. I’ve seen it before but always learn something new. Looking forward to Cindy Drozda Sunday.



It's got me thinking about getting Trent's hollowing setup.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve got it, Tony. Lucked into one from a club member selling out. In fact, just bought 2 additional cutting bars. I have the 3/4 inch and like it a lot. I don’t have the Visualizer gizmo, just the laser light. I don’t do enough hollowing to justify that expense. But the concept is really cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 11, 2020)

I just assembled a poor-man's visualizer system using parts bought from Amazon - a CCTV monitor for about $70 and camera for $15. The camera was "bare board" so I took a piece of 2" diameter acetal rod and turned it to fit the laser-pointer mount and shaped/drilled the bottom face so I could screw the camera PCB onto it. Took me a couple of hours, but I had fun and saved $600.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 12, 2020)

A couple of great demonstrations today from Cindy Drozda and Craig Timmermann. Coincidentally our club has both of them demonstrating via Zoom later this month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 12, 2020)

Thought about it but between "real" work and working on houses---just no time.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 13, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> A couple of great demonstrations today from Cindy Drozda and Craig Timmermann. Coincidentally our club has both of them demonstrating via Zoom later this month.



Our club had Cindy demo back in June (think it was Jun, might have been May) and she was incredible. She actually talked about how she started the video effort and now with COVID it has really paid off. I thought she did really well changing camera angles and such. Plus...……..gee, can she turn!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 13, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Our club had Cindy demo back in June (think it was Jun, might have been May) and she was incredible. She actually talked about how she started the video effort and now with COVID it has really paid off. I thought she did really well changing camera angles and such. Plus...……..gee, can she turn!!!


Cindy demonstrated at the 2018 Virginia Sympodium and I picked her up at the airport to take her to the venue. The drive was about 2 1/2 hours each way so we had a chance to chat quite a bit. She was thinking then about doing remote demonstrations, primarily as a way to stay home more and off the road while maintaining an income stream. So she had a bit of a head start. She is a very interesting person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## guylaizure (Jul 16, 2020)

Between the online registration fees and auction AAW brought in $150,000.Zoom webinar cost is $2700.Even after paying the demonstrators AAw should clear $140,000.


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2020)

guylaizure said:


> Between the online registration fees and auction AAW brought in $150,000.Zoom webinar cost is $2700.Even after paying the demonstrators AAw should clear $140,000.




I wonder how the cost/profit ratio compares to traditional symposiums?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2020)

guylaizure said:


> Between the online registration fees and auction AAW brought in $150,000.Zoom webinar cost is $2700.Even after paying the demonstrators AAw should clear $140,000.


Does AAW have any paid staff? Seems like a lot of money collected. Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 17, 2020)

Tony said:


> I wonder how the cost/profit ratio compares to traditional symposiums?


I was told that traditional symposiums ran at a significant loss, and it was a bone of contention for many years that the membership fees of the many members who didn't attend were subsidising the few who did.



Nature Man said:


> Does AAW have any paid staff? Seems like a lot of money collected. Chuck


Yes, they have several paid staff at the headquarters. I don't know how many - not the board of directors, who are elected by the membership (they probably get travel expenses reimbursed), but there are a number of administrative staff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------

